# Stunning fish



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

A local guy is breeding these beautiful fish. They are Pelvicachromis, otherwise known as "kribs". His are the "Nigerian red" kind. The fish are completely stunning and they keep their coloration all the time, not only when breeding. The coloration does not change depending on the light either.

Breeding is another thing with these fish - once paired they seem to have new fry every 2 months. Currently he has at least a 100 babies (from 2 separate batches).

From what I see (and hear from other people too) the fish do not mind being in a small tank (10 gallon is completely fine). They are not shy at all and can be kept in a planted tank. My pictures are not great, but still manage to show the beauty of the fish. On my pictures the fish without coloration are the young ones, about 3/4 to 1" long. The fish with the blood red throat coloration is the male - he is almost 3" long.

Enjoy!

http://www.invertzfactory.com/images/nigerian_red_cribs/

--Nikolay


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Those are beautiful Niko! I love the ones with the red on the throat! Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Will try to snap some pics tonight have a breeding pair that may or may not have laid eggs just stunning. Purple reds and yellow. From what I have been told this one fish where the female when she is ready to breed turns brilliant in color.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice....lets see some pics!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Here they are the female is the brightly colored. Sorry this is the best shot I could get. In person they are just stunning!!


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I like em! And that's a pretty good shot too! They definitely would pop against a dark substrate or background


----------

